
Helsinki's Radical Solution to Homelessness - leksak
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jun/03/its-a-miracle-helsinkis-radical-solution-to-homelessness
======
tom_mellior
So fed up with these stupid clickbait headlines for good, interesting, useful
articles. Here's the subtitle blurb in case you weren't sure whether to click:
"Finland is the only EU country where homelessness is falling. Its secret?
Giving people homes as soon as they need them – unconditionally"

As for the policy, it seems eminently sensible to me (but then I'm a UBI
supporter as well). I note that the article doesn't seem to say how people pay
rent if they have no income. It does mention housing benefits, so maybe those
cover everything.

~~~
leksak
If I could edit the submission I'd change the title to your suggestion but I
thought it was good custom on HN to use the same title as the article itself
uses (you'll notice I omitted the miracle-bit) which I've assumed makes it
easier to detect dupes (although, of course, that could be done on a URL-
basis)

~~~
tom_mellior
To be clear, I'm not criticizing you! I'm criticizing the Guardian, which
should be better than this.

The HN rules are clear, and you followed them. And the rules even made sense
when they were created and the Internet was less dumb than nowadays.

